# Biting At Sides?



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

I went to ride Gracie tonight, and she wouldn't stop biting her sides as I try to mount up into the saddle! She rode fine this morning, and yesterday. Do you think she is OK? She is in perfect health, maybe she just has a tummy ache (I hope). I am going to mount up again tomorrow morning, and shee if she does well. I am worried about her .


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

She could have been protesting you mounting. She could have been biting at flies. She could be having a colic episode.

Any rolling, excessive sweating, refusal to drink water or eat? Is she pooping okay?


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

She has been eating/drinking fine, not sweating unless I ride her for two-three hours (yesterday), and her manure is like it should be.

There were a few flies around her, maybe that was it? I will try it early in the morning when the flies aren't out.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The only time Vida bites at me when I'm in the saddle is when she is in some sort of discomfort. Have you changed saddle pads or saddles? Is your saddle pad bunching up under the saddle? Does your saddle fit properly? 
You might also try using a mounting block when you get on. It may be causing some pain for her if you mount from the ground.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

I haven't switched anything, but I ddi notice that the pad was a bit higher up on the back than normal. I will put it a little lower tomorrow morning.

I'll also try the mounting block.

I really want to get on her, but I'm afraid she might buck or rear if she is uncomfortable.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, thats the best way to figure out whats wrong sometimes--trial and error.

One day I accidentally put Ice's saddle on about an inch too far back. From 3 feet away you might not notice it, but when I asked him to trot he gave me a nice buck and took off. I knew after that to check my saddle placement before I got on. :lol:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Bugs would be my first guess. They're awful around here this year.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

I tried to get on again, this time she tried to bite me! It is like she has some pain in her sides.... I then tried to mount up from a mounting block, same result :-( We are going to call the previous owners soon and ask if she ever did this to them.

Is she just being stubborn because we just got her?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am not clear. Is she only biting at her side when you are trying to get on? Or does she bite at her side other times?


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Only when I try to get on.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Does she turn around and lip your feet when you are sitting on her?

I am guessing she is just checking you out. Something that is not uncommon. And she has figured out how to make you go away and not ride her. Smart mare.

It sounds like you have made her work awfully hard since she has gotten to your place. Maybe a day with only one shorter ride would be best. She might be stiff and sore if your long rides 2x per day are more than she used to do at her old home.



As was said in the other thread. Getting yourself a trainer/instructor would help you tons. Questions like this could be asked of them, and their answers would be more spot on because they could actually see the behavior so they would more easily determine the cause and affect of the situation.

Have you talked with your parents about you taking lessons?


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Does she turn around and lip your feet when you are sitting on her?
> 
> I am guessing she is just checking you out. Something that is not uncommon. And she has figured out how to make you go away and not ride her. Smart mare.
> 
> ...


She doesn't just turn around to look back, she tried to bite. I will take a break off of riding today, and try to start fresh tomorrow. I would get on her, but I don't want to cause her pain.

I have talked about lessons, we are looking into it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I tried to get on again, this time she tried to bite me! It is like she has some pain in her sides.... I then tried to mount up from a mounting block, same result :sad: We are going to call the previous owners soon and ask if she ever did this to them.
> 
> Is she just being stubborn because we just got her?


My guess, is that she has back pain and needs a Chiro out to give her an adjustment.

Nelson used to bit at me when I tacked him up, beacuse of 2 reasons. He has Ulcers and because his Withers were out and about 5ish vertibra in his back. His neck and poll as well and pelvis...and I never even knew it - but he was showing signs that he was in pain.

A horse doesn't bite at the air or at you for no reason, and my guess is that your horse is hurting and trying to tell you - THAT HURTS.

I would contract an Equine Chirio to come out and give your horse an adjustment. You'd be surprised to find out what may be out. Especially if your horse has never been adjusted.

It amazes me at how many people don't get their horses adjusted.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

she might have an ulcer


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hunter used to bite at my feet when I first started riding him just cus he didn't want to move, but he has stopped doing it now, she could be testing you.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

OK, she doesn't act like it hurts when I press on her sides from the ground. We are going to the lake to swim today, so I can't ride her today. Tomorrow I will get on and just ride.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Could you be jabbing her in the sides when you get on?


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

She could have sore muscles. She may not have been conditioned all that well when you got her, and from what you've said, you've been riding her a LOT. She may be sore from working too hard. Plus since you are still a newbie, your balance is probably a bit out of whack still, and she may be compensating for that too, and working even harder. Have fun swimming, maybe a day off is just what she needs!  Hope you figure it out.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

GraciesMom said:


> OK, she doesn't act like it hurts when I press on her sides from the ground. We are going to the lake to swim today, so I can't ride her today. Tomorrow I will get on and just ride.



Chances are the pain is in her back, not her sides - but she is biting where she can reach. This sounds to me like the very common reaction of a horse with a poorly fitting saddle. Any way you can get someone to take a video or pictures of this, or pictures of your saddle fit?


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Her saddle fits fine  It is the saddle she has used all of her life.

We had a good time swimming, the water was perfect! I am giving her a day off, then tomorrow morning maybe she will be refreshed.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

This is going to sound rude but I can not think of a nicer way to say this.



GraciesMom said:


> Her saddle fits fine  It is the saddle she has used all of her life.


This is proof you have no clue what you are doing.


Just because it is the same saddle the horse has used its whole life does not mean it fits.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

^^Agreed....and horses can RARELY stick with just one saddle over the course of their entire lives - as they grow, mature, and then begin to age, their bodies change at each stage and re-examination of fit should be done regularly.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> and horses can RARELY stick with just one saddle over the course of their entire lives - as they grow, mature, and then begin to age, their bodies change at each stage and re-examination of fit should be done regularly.


You said it so much better than I did.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

No!!! I am sorry. I should have explained it better. She has had it since she was five, that is when they got her. They had the saddle custom made and fitted for her then.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

And how old is she now? A saddle that was custom made for her at 5 may very well not fit her now. Isn't she 13 or 14 y/o?


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

No. She is nine. I am 14 years old, maybe that is where you are getting those numbers. Either way, her saddle fits fine.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

How do you know? 4 years is a long time, her shape may have changed since then. It would be worth getting it checked just to rule it out.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You say it fits her fine, but you're very much a newbie and what _looks_ fine to your untrained eye may not be fine at all, as far as the horse is concerned.

If she was 5 when the saddle was made, she's matured and filled out since then. The saddle could very well be uncomfortable for her now.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> You say it fits her fine, but you're very much a newbie and what _looks_ fine to your untrained eye may not be fine at all, as far as the horse is concerned.
> 
> If she was 5 when the saddle was made, she's matured and filled out since then. The saddle could very well be uncomfortable for her now.


Good post, SR. 
GM, it takes years and a very talented eye to be able to tell if a saddle is a good fit. While the saddle may have been custom made to her at 5 years old, that was when she was still quite young and not fully mature. Even if she's 8 now, I bet she's changed shape drastically. 
For example... I'm the same height I was when I was 15 years old, and around the same weight - but I carry it all differently now; my clothes from when I was 15 wouldn't fit me at all, and I'd be uncomfortable in them - if I could even get my jeans done up! I'd have to walk around with my tummy sucked in. 
That's my analogy - you're welcome for the visual


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Great analogy JDI.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

I rode her today, she kicked and bit and acted like a maniac. Thankfully, she didn't buck or rear. I realized something, though. We haven't picked out her hooves since we got her a few days ago. And, she started acting like this after I rode on our gravel driveway. So, when I went out to pick her hooves, a little rock came out! I am saddling her up again today, because that may have been it.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

That sound to me like a saddle fit problem. Horses don't bite or kick when something is wrong with their feet, they go lame.

Is this the saddle you're riding her in? Even though its kind of far away, that pommel looks a little low, meaning it could be too big for her. See how it slopes down in the front? It should not do that.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Did you do a pre purchase exam before you bought this horse?


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Her saddle may fit perfectly, but her back could still be sore. If you are riding her more than she is used to, as well as perhaps bouncing around a bit (which happens. . .especially if you are new to riding) she could be tender. I personally think that the saddle you are riding in places you a bit far back. Ideally, you should be right behind the horse's withers. In that position, you are right over their center of balance, as well as the part of their spine that is the best for carrying weight. If possible, at least one lesson with a reputable trainer would be good. That person could evaluate how the saddle fits both horse and rider, and offer some advice. You can check if Gracies back is sore by running your fingers firmly down the length of her back on either side of her spine, slowly, starting at the withers, and watching her closely for a reaction. If she drops her back or tightens it when you press on a spot, that spot hurts! If she pins her eas, or swings her head around, then that spot hurts! Good luck withyour new girl!


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

That pommel does look a little low. It could be pinching her withers. You might also need a thicker saddle pad. Can't really tell how thick that blanket is judging by the picture. I'm also not a huge fan of rope girths. Check to see if you're getting it too tight or if she's getting girth sores. A chiro visit might be very good for her, also.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

And I promise I'm not trying to be negative, she looks a little small for you. But that's more because you have LONG legs, which I always wished for and got stubs instead, lol. But sorry, I got distracted, my point was, you may be sitting in a different spot than she's used to, like payette suggested, or it could be that when you cue her, she doesn't like where your leg is hitting her. First check for sore spots, then maybe let someone else try her, and see if she does the same for them. That will give you some idea if it's the saddle, or something you are doing, or she could just be being crabby. Does she have another companion to hang out with when you aren't riding? Sorry if you mentioned this in another post. She may be lonely, tired of working, could be any number of things. But definitely check for pain first!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

GraciesMom said:


> I rode her today, she kicked and bit and acted like a maniac. Thankfully, she didn't buck or rear. I realized something, though. We haven't picked out her hooves since we got her a few days ago. And, she started acting like this after I rode on our gravel driveway. *So, when I went out to pick her hooves, a little rock came out! I am saddling her up again today, because that may have been it*.


Not likely. A horse will start limping if their feet hurt, not biting and kicking. 
To me, it sounds like she's sore; either the saddle doesn't fit (it doesn't look like a great fit in that photo) and/or she's back sore. Perhaps some of her vertebrae are out, or perhaps even a rib. She doesn't look like a terribly happy camper in that photo. As soon as you get everything sorted out, I'm sure you two will be a fantastic team.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Also, I would reccomend riding with a bareback pad, maybe just at a walk 'till you get the hang of it, and see if that helps.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Did you do a pre purchase exam before you bought this horse?


Yes, we rode her for 20-30 minutes and had her checked by a vet.



justsambam08 said:


> That sound to me like a saddle fit problem. Horses don't bite or kick when something is wrong with their feet, they go lame.
> 
> Is this the saddle you're riding her in? Even though its kind of far away, that pommel looks a little low, meaning it could be too big for her. See how it slopes down in the front? It should not do that.


Yes, this is the saddle we are riding in. They have been using this saddle for in the past. She rode in it great and happily the last few days.



payette said:


> Also, I would reccomend riding with a bareback pad, maybe just at a walk 'till you get the hang of it, and see if that helps.


I will do that. But I have tried riding bareback, and she does the same things.



JustDressageIt said:


> Not likely. A horse will start limping if their feet hurt, not biting and kicking.
> To me, it sounds like she's sore; either the saddle doesn't fit (it doesn't look like a great fit in that photo) and/or she's back sore. Perhaps some of her vertebrae are out, or perhaps even a rib. She doesn't look like a terribly happy camper in that photo. As soon as you get everything sorted out, I'm sure you two will be a fantastic team.


Well, you are right. It didn't work. We are calling out the previous owner's later this week and see if they can help us. They said call them if any prablems come up.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> And I promise I'm not trying to be negative, she looks a little small for you. But that's more because you have LONG legs, which I always wished for and got stubs instead, lol. But sorry, I got distracted, my point was, you may be sitting in a different spot than she's used to, like payette suggested, or it could be that when you cue her, she doesn't like where your leg is hitting her. First check for sore spots, then maybe let someone else try her, and see if she does the same for them. That will give you some idea if it's the saddle, or something you are doing, or she could just be being crabby. Does she have another companion to hang out with when you aren't riding? Sorry if you mentioned this in another post. She may be lonely, tired of working, could be any number of things. But definitely check for pain first!


No offense taken  I am not to big for her, she was ridden previously by a 175 lb man.

The previous owners are really nice. They are coming out sometime to help us with her, and see if she rides better for them.

She has a miniature donkey as a companion, and they really get along well.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Just because she was ridden by a larger person does not mean you are not too big for her.

PLEASE for her sake, find a trainer!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Just curios, how many hands is she?


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Hunter65 said:


> Just curios, how many hands is she?


15.1 hh.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What does she do if you run your finger, pushing into the skin/muscle, down her back on either side of her spine?


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

And I really should didn't mean you were too heavy, just your height. I don't think you are big at all. I WISH I was still that thin. It does sound like pain in her back, if she's still acting up with you bareback.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

GraciesMom said:


> 15.1 hh.


wow really? You must have super long legs. Mine aren't that long on Hunter and he is even 14 hands (yet, still growing)


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

No, if I run my hand down her back, she doesn't react. I have pushed and pressed everywhere on her back, belly, sides. Nothing.

Yes, I do have very long legs. I like being tall, hehe.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

As I asked earlier, could you be jabbing her in the sides or mouth when you get on?


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Lis said:


> As I asked earlier, could you be jabbing her in the sides or mouth when you get on?


Sorry I didn't answer you!!

I don't think I am jabbing her really. All I do is pull myself up into the saddle.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I still bet she needs a chiropractor and possibly a new saddle. 
On a related note; pulling yourself into the saddle could be exacerbating the problem, can you use a mounting block? (after a chiro has seen her)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

